# new microscope cam



## teardown (Sep 4, 2019)

just got new cam microscope works great 
*Jiusion WiFi USB Digital Handheld Microscope, 40 to 1000x Wireless Magnification Endoscope 8 LED Mini Camera with Phone Suction, Metal Stand and Case, Compatible with iPhone iPad Mac Window Andr just in time ready to flush pics below*


----------

